# Got some new Mittens. Got rid of the gloves



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

After 3 snows already this year my gloves weren't doing it anymore.

My hands were never really the problem, my fingers were. 

The worst weather conditions I’m usually ever in is 5° and wind blowing

I looked all over this forum and on the net and came to the conclusion that I might be happier with mittens.

Thinking mittens will help with my fingers being as cold as they got. 

After some research and reading I decided on Burton as the brand.

I got some Burton Gore-tex mittens.

Hope these are good and do the job. About wear and tear, I've never had an issue with palms on
on my gloves wearing out.

https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...ens-16brtmgrtxmttxxxxaoa/16brtmgrtxmttxxxxaoa

I guess I'll see. I went with a local store with a good return policy in case they don't work out.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Yea, I went with Dicks to buy because they matched a lower price I found at Burton.com and I was able to use a $10 reward coupon I got for signing up for emails, so the price was very reasonable. Also they are the only place close to me that sells these.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i have been pretty happy with some plain lined work gloves that i usually pick up on sale for about $5/set. keep my hands warm as long as they are on and i do way more snow blowing every winter than i should.
https://www.homehardware.ca/en/mens...page=search-results page-Visitors also viewed


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Have always used mittens when the temperature is below -18C (0F).


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

tuffnell said:


> Have always used mittens when the temperature is below -18C (0F).


When I used to ride a motorcycle in colder months, mittens worked better for me than gloves.

It should have clicked earlier when using my snowblower with colder fingers, that’s part of the reason I finally got mittens.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a pair of shearling lined leather ski mitts that have individual finger slots inside them that are the warmest I've ever owned. Have had them over 50 years! Sometimes when it gets below 0F my thumbs would get cold, though, so I'd back them out and tuck them in my palms to warm up with the rest of the gang...


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

tabora said:


> I have a pair of shearling lined leather ski mitts that have individual finger slots inside them that are the warmest I've ever owned. Have had them over 50 years! Sometimes when it gets below 0F my thumbs would get cold, though, so I'd back them out and tuck them in my palms to warm up with the rest of the gang...


Those sound awesome! To have them that long is astonishing. That says a lot about the quality of things made back then


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

look at these things..https://www.menards.com/main/grocer...16-c-7085.htm?tid=-5516019845573045692&ipos=2


----------



## Michele (Nov 17, 2015)

Burton makes good stuff. Hope they work well for you! I use these Kombi mittens. All leather and down filled. My Dad bought them for me in 1976 for $30. Best mittens I’ve ever owned.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

This post reminded me I wanted to replace my gloves with mittens this year, going to try a set of Carhartts, tired of the cold fingers.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I received a pair of mittens with the purchase of my Yamaha. The index finger and the thumb are separate from the rest like a ski-doo mitten. Handy if you have to pull the cord. They are quite warm and still in good shape.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have two pairs of skiing gloves probably 25 years old. Very warm and they don't get wet. I forget what brand.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Michele said:


> Burton makes good stuff. Hope they work well for you! I use these Kombi mittens. All leather and down filled. My Dad bought them for me in 1976 for $30. Best mittens I’ve ever owned.


I bet they are warm for as old as they are they are in very good shape.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> I received a pair of mittens with the purchase of my Yamaha. The index finger and the thumb are separate from the rest like a ski-doo mitten. Handy if you have to pull the cord. They are quite warm and still in good shape.


I know Toro has a larger handle on there snowblowers pull cords to allow for gloves or mittens.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

For those that don't want to take there mitten off, you can buy many "mitten" , "D ring" style pull handles …. here is just one example, but many out there.

https://www.amazon.com/Stens-140-103-Mitten-Starter-Handle/dp/B0015MLQ00/ref=asc_df_B0015MLQ00/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198123788296&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5316066112833949823&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9003238&hvtargid=pla-320880323215&psc=1


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

oneacer said:


> For those that don't want to take there mitten off, you can buy many "mitten" , "D ring" style pull handles …. here is just one example, but many out there.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Stens-140-10...ocphy=9003238&hvtargid=pla-320880323215&psc=1



Yea, definitely good to know you can get them easily out there as an aftermarket item of your snow blower has a smaller handle. That would be a pain to have to remove your glove or mitten if your outside in the middle of blowing snow and your snow blower stalls and you need to pull the cord.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have one with the larger mitten style, I actually like it better any time of the year … gives a more comfortable feel when pulling, even bare handed.


----------



## MarkChambers (Oct 20, 2019)

I've got these.
https://www.outdoorresearch.com/us/mens-alti-mitts-243284?search_result=1
If your hands get cold, you might be dead.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

Anyone who has lived where it gets real cold has familiarity with the old standby below. it's all we wore as kids playing outside in all kinds of weather from whiteout snowstorms to sub zero temps. Still use them for snowblowing. (although with my new Ariens and handwarmers I've been experimenting with some finger gloves in warmer temps...above 15-20F) No finger gloves will ever keep your hands as warm as mittens

https://www.amazon.com/American-Cowhide-Leather-Chopper-Gloves/dp/B00FBCKS4A


----------



## somuchsnow (Feb 25, 2019)

When it gets really cold I break out Hestra Mittens.

https://hestragloves.com/sport/en-us/gloves/alpine-pro/31461-army-leather-gore-tex/100/


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

My hands get cold even in mild weather. I've been told it comes from freezing my fingers when I was young. 

I've learned it's best to layer, and usually find the military has done a lot of research and have developed the best options for cold weather survival. So here's what I use.

US Military G.I. Leather Trigger Finger Cold Weather Mittens:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002B93CVW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_yxiWDbQHQVC67

They come with wool mitten inserts (although I sometimes use wool gloves).

And 

In really cold weather I will throw in a Hothands hand warmer. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007ZF4Q8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_oEiWDbP6BH7SV

Since I went this path my hands are always warm.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am certainly not cheap, but certainly not paying over 200.00 for a pair of mittens...….


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I can pretty well manage my finger and toe temperatures with hats and extra body-core layers. Seems like I can keep my core warm to extra-crispy with a couple layers of thermals under jeans then wind pants, with similar double thermals, wool shirt, sweatshirt with hood, then parka with hood... I can't walk that well.  Seriously, it keeps me pretty warm. I add a wool cap, over a ball cap that holds the hoods out of my eyes/glasses. I've been using winter work gloves, but I've also been lining up some glove options for when the old ones wear out. Plan now has a pair of over-sized deerskin over goretex, with room for a 3mm neoprene glove liner if it gets down well below zero.

I should go shopping for mittens. I'll still go +1 or +2 on size to make sure there's room for those medium-weight drysuit gloves for liners.


The local Costco has some "Holmes" winter work gloves in stock right now. I saw them last week but didn't try them on. For ~~$20 they might make a good less-cold-weather glove.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

dr bob said:


> I add a wool cap, over a ball cap that holds the hoods out of my eyes/glasses.


Great idea, I've fought with hoods over the years and never thought of using that combination. Think I'll try this come first snow.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

dr bob said:


> ...
> 
> The local Costco has some "Holmes" winter work gloves in stock right now. I saw them last week but didn't try them on. For ~~$20 they might make a good less-cold-weather glove.


Went and looked again. Two pairs for $20, but probably won't be warm enough for serious cold and running the machine. Plus they don't have any extra-large in the display, so I can't buy any yet for testing and evaluation. Plan would still be to add a neoprene glove liner, and a "large" won't leave room for those even with my radio-announcer's-size hands. 

Still, a decent set of mittens will be added to the gloves bin soon. If they are warmer, mrs dr bob will, um, purloin them.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm another that uses military surplus mittens but instead of U.S., I rely on European surplus.

I use British Gore-Tex mitten shells that have no insulation on their own but are wind & waterproof. I like the fact that they go almost up to my elbows, with adjustable elastic bands at the tops and cloth cinches at the wrists that keeps them in place and snow & wind out. 

Inside of the shells I run Dutch military wool mitten inserts and have two types, regular mitten & trigger finger mitten. 

I usually wear a large when it comes to gloves but my shells are mediums and will fit quite large mitten inserts or gloves. They also come with their own inserts but I've never tried using them since I like the wool of the Dutch inserts so much.

https://www.militaryclothing.com/British-Military-Extreme-Cold-Weather-Mittens.aspx


----------



## noah300g (Oct 24, 2019)

I love my antique Snowbird machines, which are beasts, but when it's really cold, the heated handgrips on my newer (2005) Ariens Pro Series provide welcome relief.


----------

